# DURACELL VS ENEGERIZER



## cheeman150 (Sep 25, 2011)

WHO WINS ,the bunny , or the battery man


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 25, 2011)

In a Superman vs. Batman kind of way? Or a 'which lasts longer' kind of way?


----------



## davecroft (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I use Eneloops in my flashlights, but I did have some Energizers leak in a radio last year. It was a quite expensive Sony which took 3 AA's. Luckily the leaking batteries didn't ruin it. It was the first time I had used Energizer in that radio, previously had used Duracells for years with no problems. 

I wrote to Energizer about it and they asked me to send them the radio for examination. I couldn't be bothered, but to be fair to them, they did send me a £10 voucher for new batteries. They are still in their packets! I'm not keen on using Energiser again. 

I also tend to find old toys etc lying in the bottom of cupboards that haven't been touched for years - invariably if they have Duracells in, they still work and haven't leaked, even years past the sell by date.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wrong forum. Moving it to Batteries...


----------



## ncbill (Sep 25, 2011)

No alkaline for any AAA/AA applications - only rechargeable NiMH & lithium primary Energizer AAA/AA.

For C applications I use AA with a battery size adapter.

For D applications I buy Duracell Procell industrial brand off ebay (cheaper that way)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 25, 2011)

Energizer wins the primary battery contest with lithium AAs (L91) and duracell wins the rechargable race with duraloops while rayovac wins the cost/capacity contest as their alkalines are cheaper and have about the same capacity as energizer and duracells and their LSD cells are cheaper than duracells but not as robust. In other words there is no clear winner but they are all losers when it comes to making alkaline batteries that leak more and more as they brag against each other who is the best.


----------



## Battery Guy (Sep 25, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, there is really no significant difference between Energizer and Duracell alkalines. Neither are leak-proof, and they both have relatively similar performance characteristics. I do a fair amount of battery testing and it is always a 50-50 bet on whether an Energizer or Duracell alkaline will have the better performance on any given test.


----------



## Mr Happy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have observed that places like dollar stores and Big Lots usually stock rarer brand alkaline batteries such as Panasonic, Sanyo or Fuji (Fujitsu) at good value prices (and generally made in Japan or the USA).

My hunch is that these are less likely to leak than Energizer or Duracell, and probably are better value (slightly less capacity at much lower cost). I don't often buy alkaline batteries these days, but if I do these are the brands I go for. If they are made in Japan, so much the better. Japanese manufacture still seems to be a sign of quality in a low quality world.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> I have observed that places like dollar stores and Big Lots usually stock lesser brand alkaline batteries such as Panasonic, Sanyo or Fuji (Fujitsu) at good value prices (and generally made in Japan or the USA).
> 
> My hunch is that these are less likely to leak than Energizer or Duracell, and probably are better value (slightly less capacity at much lower cost). I don't often buy alkaline batteries these days, but if I do these are the brands I go for. If they are made in Japan, so much the better. Japanese manufacture still seems to be sign of quality in a low quality world.


 
I've never looked at it that way. I've normally avoided those sorts of purchases. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> I have observed that places like dollar stores and Big Lots usually stock rarer brand alkaline batteries such as Panasonic, Sanyo or Fuji (Fujitsu) at good value prices (and generally made in Japan or the USA).
> 
> My hunch is that these are less likely to leak than Energizer or Duracell, and probably are better value (slightly less capacity at much lower cost). I don't often buy alkaline batteries these days, but if I do these are the brands I go for. If they are made in Japan, so much the better. Japanese manufacture still seems to be a sign of quality in a low quality world.


 
Don't count on it... had panasonic and fuji batteries leak too. The technology to make batteries is not being improved upon to reduce leakage IMO because of the bragging rights runtime wars would make for a lower runtime leak resistant alkaline probably costing a nickle more a battery.


----------



## IceMurder (Sep 25, 2011)

For some reason, i'm brand loyal to Duracell 

And they are always at a great price on Amazon, maybe that's why, lol


----------



## timtim2008 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> I have observed that places like dollar stores and Big Lots usually stock rarer brand alkaline batteries such as Panasonic, Sanyo or Fuji (Fujitsu) at good value prices (and generally made in Japan or the USA).
> 
> My hunch is that these are less likely to leak than Energizer or Duracell, and probably are better value (slightly less capacity at much lower cost). I don't often buy alkaline batteries these days, but if I do these are the brands I go for. If they are made in Japan, so much the better. Japanese manufacture still seems to be a sign of quality in a low quality world.



+1 i buy the same $1 per 4pk of AA and AAA (dollar tree) works fine for what i need them for.


----------



## skyfire (Sep 26, 2011)

i used to use duracells, until i found out about energizer lithiums. 

for alkalines, i buy Kirkland signature brand now.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 26, 2011)

I now use Energiser Lithiums in the Car torches 'cos I can just leave then forever (till at least the 2023 expiry date) ... I also keep spares in the car too ... I do test the torches when I can remember , but certainly not very often ... I have never tested the spares though ... There again , I always carry my two ITP A3's and an ITP A2 as EDC ... 

I use AA and AAA Duracell Ultrapower in remotes and clocks etc ... Mine are 2017 dated.

This leaves all my AA & AAA Eneloops for use in my torches.
.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 26, 2011)

skyfire said:


> i used to use duracells, until i found out about energizer lithiums.
> 
> for alkalines, i buy Kirkland signature brand now.


 

Yes I also endorse Costco Kirkland brand alkalines which (as I have on good authority) are Duracells in a different jacket. But Sanyo Eneloops handily beat everything in the non-lithium market.


----------



## rushnrockt (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> I have observed that places like dollar stores and Big Lots usually stock rarer brand alkaline batteries such as Panasonic, Sanyo or Fuji (Fujitsu) at good value prices (and generally made in Japan or the USA).



Just wondering, are you implying that Duracell and Energizer make them elsewhere?


----------



## RCM (Sep 27, 2011)

rushnrockt said:


> Just wondering, are you implying that Duracell and Energizer make them elsewhere?


 
OEM Duracells are actually made in China! I've seen a bit of a shorter runtime from them then from the USA made ones, I use rechargables in all my lights, had too many alkalines leak and ruin things!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 27, 2011)

RCM said:


> OEM Duracells are actually made in China! I've seen a bit of a shorter runtime from them then from the USA made ones, I use rechargables in all my lights, had too many alkalines leak and ruin things!


 you will find the OEM duracells (chinese) included with some devices in stores. I haven't noticed any difference in runtime myself but then I tend to mostly use alkalines in low drain devices and leave my LSD nimh to the higher drain devices.


----------



## beerwax (Sep 29, 2011)

dollar stores might be more likely to have problem stock too. be it fakes or just old and flat or poorly stored and flat this is where they might end up. so be aware.


----------



## radellaf (Sep 29, 2011)

Some other threads on this:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?256233-AA-Alkaline-continuous-Discharge-Test
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?64660-Alkaline-Battery-Shoot-Out
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?278063-AA-Ragone-Plot

Sadly, it appears my extensive (and expensive!) C-9000 alkaline tests, including all the dollar store brands, which I think was part of the 2nd linked thread, bit it in the crash. I'm not sure I have a local copy anywhere, though it's hard to believe I wouldn't have made one. My conclusion was RayOVac is the best deal if you can't get Kirkland. Utilitech 100pk was better, but no guarantee on leakage damage (if that matters to you). The premium for Duracell or Energizer is way beyond the meager performance difference.


----------



## degarb (Sep 29, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Energizer wins the primary battery contest with lithium AAs (L91) and duracell wins the rechargable race with duraloops while rayovac wins the cost/capacity contest as their alkalines are cheaper and have about the same capacity as energizer and duracells and their LSD cells are cheaper than duracells but not as robust. In other words there is no clear winner but they are all losers when it comes to making alkaline batteries that leak more and more as they brag against each other who is the best.


 

I agree and second this post. 

I will add that Biglots usually has about a dozen alkaline aa's for price of about 2 name brand alkaline, with comparable performance. With rechargeables, I look for the made in Japan and shy away from China made. Like Timex, who's watches are junk/made in China now, you cannot trust a name brand anymore, since they are seduced by manufacturing cost.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 29, 2011)

skyfire said:


> i used to use duracells, until i found out about energizer lithiums.


 Me too.


----------



## radellaf (Oct 3, 2011)

Found most of my data in a paper logbook, of all things. What's missing, and of course relevant to the thread, is the Duracell data. I think Battery Guy's statement about them pretty much covers that question, though. Also, I do remember that the OEM/China Duracells are of a completely different internal construction, and perform much worse, than USA Duracells. Also, Sam's Club's Makers Mark cells were of identical construction to the Energizer Max, and by far the best value if you can get them. I see the Utilitech, if Lowes hardware still sells that 100pk, are ahead of the Big Lots brands, but not highest quality.

The test was on a Maha C9000. The first column is the capacity at 1 amp draw. The second column is the residual capacity at 200mA. I sorted by total as I consider that a better representation of cell quality than the "abuse" that is a 1A drain on an AA alkaline.

Brand 1A	200mA	Total
Sams (MM)	1177	747	1924
RayOVac	969	909	1878
Energizer	1096	737	1833
Fuji Digital	823	959	1782
Utilitech	1024	732	1756
RadioShack	971	602	1573
AC Delco	1060	503	1563
Fuji Reg	940	547	1487
Panasonic	882	582	1464
DoraCh	845	638	1483
Polaroid	975	460	1435
H Teeter	789	453	1242
Philips	661	336	997


----------



## radellaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread to add new data, along with re-tests of many of (the package-mates of) those older cells four years later. Also, I notice I didn't test Duracell from a 2010 purchase, which left the title of the thread unanswered. Usually it's that they're equivalent, but that's not what I found here. Both new Procell and Coppertop did pretty badly. Quantum did well, although it was beaten by the CVS store brand premium cell that's sold in a package claiming it is as good as Quantum. CVS regular alkalines, at least at my store, are Chinese. I have Sunbeam and Utilitech covering the Chinese manufacture. Utilitech from Lowes hardware is rumored to be from Zhejiang Mustang Battery Co, and remains my "best buy", at the best cost for a high-performing cell that, as a bonus, retained the most capacity over four years on the shelf. Happily, absolutely none of the 2010-bought cells of any brand have leaked.

Tests are the same method as before, using a Maha C9000 and three discharge runs. First a 1 Amp run, then a 200mA run soon after, and then after a 12-24 hour rest, another 200mA run. My previous post did not include the second 200mA run in the totals, but the 2010 data here uses recalculated values that do. I acknowledge that this data is limited in absolute validity by the 1A pulse nature of the 200mA discharges, the inherent accuracy of an uncalibrated charger not really made to do this, but the relative comparison should be of some value. The worst flaw experimentally is that the data is mostly single-cell tests from single packages mostly bought from various local stores (the Procells were from eBay). Duracell essentially also got tested twice, as, from what I hear, the 2021 (7 year) Procell is exactly the same product as the 2024 (10 year) Coppertop. Test results were pretty close.

Energizer sells cells in most stores here in Raleigh, NC that are made in the USA. At Home Depot they have 36 packs for under 50c per cell that are made in various countries, primarily Singapore and China. I used the Singapore made cells, as I thought that would be the better manufacturing plant. It's one of, if not the, biggest Energizer factories. The USA cells did a little better nevertheless. I thought it was important to test the Singapore cells as the price is much lower, and, if the company keeps going the direction it is, they may move more or all production out of the USA eventually. Some D cells, at least, according to the Batteries episode of Modern Marvels, are made in my state in an Asheboro, NC
plant that had staff cuts a few years ago. 

As an aside, Their warranty also seems to have taken a cut, as, at least over the phone (vs a later email), they claim not to cover leakage from cells past their expiry year. I had a 2D maglite ruined by 2010 expiring D cells. Unsuccessfully cleaned it and threw away the cells after being denied over the phone. In email, they said they'd send a label for me to mail it back. I'll go ahead and try with the partly cleaned, no batteries, mag body and see what happens. It's a very old incandescent. I salvaged the UCL glass lens for my 2D Mag LED, and a 1st gen LED upgrade bulb for a dollar store 2D light.

Panasonic also had cells from different countries at Dollar Tree. Belgium made at three for a buck with no date on the package or cells (I presumed 2021 exp) and ones made in Thailand dated 2024 sold two for a dollar. Pricey for an offbrand. My 2017 exp cells from before were also from Thailand, six for two bucks from Big Lots that doesn't carry them any more, and have that red lacquer sealant around the negative end. I don't know if the sealant helps with preventing leakage, but Panasonic is the only company whose website claims they have leak resistant cells. the original 2010 cells did the best for capacity retention over four years. I did not re-test all the old brands, but I have them if anyone wants me to run a test. I left them out as I don't plan to hunt down new cells of all those off-brands. I also have two OEM (but made in USA) Duracells dated 2018 if you want me to test those.

As for shelf-life, Sunbeam is an oddity in that their new cells did much worse than a four year old cell. I didn't, in 2010, test the older cell. In general, comparing new data for a new and old cell should overestimate the capacity loss, as you'd expect newer cells to improve. Comparing with the 2010 data is subject to inaccuracy in either direction because the C9000 calibration may have drifted over the years.

The other gap is the Energizer-made Member's Mark Sam's club cells. I'm no longer a member, but I hear Sam's doesn't carry those any more. I did get a friend to buy the Quantum cells in a 24 pack from Sam's, as they are over 50c per cell anywhere else. RayOVac's 2017 cell data is the only point that is an average of two different cell's data. They were very close, but I wanted to run a second cell since I couldn't believe that the capacity had dropped so much over four years. So, they're a good value initially and do have a warranty, but the Utilitech held up better over time.

Chart of the new data:




Table of the new data:




Table of shelf life:




Text of the data:

```
Alkaline Battery Tests 2014				
Brand	1000mA	200mA	200mA (2)	Total
CVS Max '24	1,026	854	77	1,957
Energizer '24	1,006	706	158	1,870
Quantum '24	1,016	717	135	1,868
Utilitech '21	961	780	96	1,837
RayOVac '24	930	802	77	1,809
Panasonic '24	993	669	79	1,741
Panasonic_be '21	842	612	268	1,722
Sunbeam '17	815	816	89	1,720
Energizer_si '24	1,024	584	84	1,692
Sams (MM) '16	1,063	525	82	1,670
Energizer '17	915	668	81	1,664
Utilitech '17	861	615	180	1,656
Procell '21	884	679	82	1,645
Duracell '24	1,043	434	93	1,570
Panasonic '17	646	738	158	1,542
Sunbeam '21	963	397	40	1,400
RayOVac '17	670	536	186	1,392

Brand	4Yr Old Cell	2010 Reading	New Cell	Cap vs 2010	Cap vs New
Utilitech	1656	1824	1837	90.8%	90.1%
RayOVac	1392	1934	1,809	72.0%	76.9%
Sunbeam	1720	not tested	1400	not tested	122.9%
Energizer	1665	1913	1870	87.0%	89.0%
Panasonic	1542	1639	1741	94.1%	88.6%
Sams	1670	2010	discontinued	83.1%	discontinued

Alkaline Battery Tests 2010 (2016 or 2017 exp. date)				
Brand	1000mA	200mA	200mA (2)	Total
Sams (MM)	1177	747	86	2010
RayOVac	969	909	56	1934
Energizer	1096	737	80	1913
Fuji Digital	823	959	89	1871
Utilitech	1024	732	68	1824
RadioShack	971	602	125	1698
Panasonic	882	582	175	1639
AC Delco	1060	503	29	1592
Fuji Reg	940	547	84	1571
Dorcy	845	638	84	1567
Polaroid	975	460	42	1477
H Teeter	789	453	24	1266
Philips	661	336	61	1058
```


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm i wonder if the quality of Duracell went down in recent times. Then again i wasn't technically aware that maybe Energizers may have outperformed Duracell in terms of recovery. I always favored Duracell because once they were dead, they were dead. Energizers must have recovered which is why the performance near the end was always so spotty, cutting off my electronics then trying them again later on which they would have some residual energy left in the cells. Also back in the late 90's i had better run time with Duracells. Both Duracells and Energizer had better leak protection than the other brands, but that was from my experience only.

And here i was thinking this was another one of those rechargeable battery tests between which rechargeable battery was better lol.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Nov 5, 2014)

Always preferred Duracell over Energizer, guess brand loyalty. But after looking at that chart, I may be switching to Energizer or even CVS batteries for my AA/AAA needs.


----------



## radellaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Note that the Duracell coppertop was one of six to top 1000mAh in the 1000mA test. Why not the procell, and why the Quantum didn't beat it at ALL is curious. This youtube video by mjlorton seems to get better performance out of the Quantums.

For CVS, watch for coupons, and get the latest ones with the black and red (vs blue) labels. I don't know if the formula is different, but they have the 10-year out expiration date of 2024 or later and at least for now a bit of paper saying "compare to quantum" or something. With 30% off and $3 off $15 or something like that, the price for the 12 packs came down to something reasonable. Made in USA, not a duracell or energizer negative end, so ... does RayOVac have a premium alkaline I don't know about?


----------



## SaraAB87 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sam's club doesn't carry any energizer brand cells anymore except the lithium ones. They do have every kind of Duracell imagineable though. As far as the member's mark Sam's club brand of cells I seem to only see them periodically. I bet they will get a shipment in for the holidays. I wonder if Sam's club is switching to duracell for their member's mark brand batteries, if they did previously use energizer, since they stopped carrying energizer a year or 2 ago.


----------



## radellaf (Sep 28, 2016)

Two new promising AA alkalines came out after 2014 so I added these to the bottom of the chart. I think it's OK to resurrect this thread vs a new one since it's a direct update of what I posted two years ago. Their results are fine but not impressive.

New brand #1 is PKCell is from China and on eBay with quick USA shipping, and #2 is RayOVac's "Fusion" (competition for Duracell Quantum). Also new, but which I didn't get, is the Fujitsu brand alkaline, from the same folks now making the rebranded, but supposedly best-quality original-formula, "Eneloops" (Buyouts: Sanyo->FDK->Fujitsu). Priced well on Newegg right now (33c ea?), and with emphatic claims of leakage protection. Panasonic also now claims a similar feature.

I should run another couple cells but initial results are that both are OK, though no better performing than the stock RayOVac. A bit better than Panasonic. Make of it what you will compared to the disappointing Standard Duracell, Procell, and Singapore mfg'd Energizer Max results. Still, the Fusion I tested does not appear to be a premium "high drain" cell. The PKCell, on the other hand, had top-notch initial 1 amp performance, right up there with Quantum and USA-made Energizer Max. Shelf life is of course a question.

I'll also mention that I did a deep discharge of a drained Energizer Max (si) and a PKcell, and the Energizer made a pop at one point and then leaked whereas the PKcell did not. Further, on opening the PKCell (with goggles) there was no "pop" when I breached the seal. Internally it looked like the Utilitech, but I believe those are made by a different chinese mfg, though possibly with the same top sealing plastic piece.

PKCell is probably top value for the money ($17 for 50 AA + 50 AAA using "Best Offer"), especially with Lowes Utilitech seeming to be low stock or discontinued lately, plus not being available in all areas. Standard RayOVac is still the best price for a USA-made cell with a warranty against damage from leakage.


----------



## jrmcferren (Nov 1, 2017)

RCM said:


> OEM Duracells are actually made in China! I've seen a bit of a shorter runtime from them then from the USA made ones, I use rechargables in all my lights, had too many alkalines leak and ruin things!



Had an issue with these the other month, in fact these OEM Duracells were so bad that looking back I would not be surprised if they were counterfeit. We have motion sensor lights on our stairway and they came with Duracell. First light had leakage and I figured it was a fluke. A Few months later checked again, one had leaked and corroded, the other light had leaked and was still liquid. I cleaned them up and Eneloop went in and I preemptively changed the light I had changed to Sony AA (bulk purchase).

That was a 100% (by set, not by cell) failure rate for Duracell made in China. That tells me that there is a quality control issue or a counterfeit issue.

Since that incident all automatic lights in the stairway have been switched to Eneloop and the standby Maglites have been switched to Tenergy Centura D Cells.


----------



## zipplet (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know if you can buy them outside of Japan but Panasonic are well known in Japan for a particular range of alkaline batteries with a long shelf life (10 years printed on the label) and that do not typically leak in storage, except when severely discharged and left alone.

I use them for devices that either must have alkalines (few nowadays) or things I don't care about much like remote controls. So far 0 leaks in the past 4 years *fingers crossed*. I wonder if you can buy the genuine article outside of Japan?






If you must use alkalines and you can get these, give them a try. Batteries in photo are a slightly newer variant of them, but the older variant are the ones I have been using mostly.

*Interesting point: Here it is actually almost impossible to find batteries like Duracell. *I think because Japan produces batteries domestically. On the other hand, name brand batteries like these here are typically sold in packs of 8 in most stores, and at a fair price!


----------

